# Welches Dateisystem auf einem Notebook verwenden?

## askwar

Moin!

Was für ein Dateisystem verwendet ihr auf Notebooks? Klar, im Prinzip kann man natürlich jedes überall verwenden, gar keine Frage. Aber manche sind sicher besser geeignet als andere...

IMO sollte ein "Notebook FS" weder dazu neigen bei pot. "Stromausfällen" (also kein Saft mehr in der Batterie) übermäßig (wenn überhaupt...) viele Daten zu verlieren, noch sollte es die Platte unnötig häufig anlaufen lassen (damit Strom gespart werden kann).

Reiser4 ist für mich nicht so interessant, da ich schon gerne das "online" resizen können möchte.

Was verwendet ihr so?

Danke,

Alexander

----------

## dakjo

XFS was sonst.

Selbst nach derbsten Spielerein mit Suspendmodes etc hat das FS nicht aufgegeben.

Auch die mittlerweile zum 35 mal leere Baterie konntem dem FS bis jetzt nichts anhaben.

HTH

----------

## tgurr

Noch eine Stimme für XFS aus den oben genannten Gründen, noch nie Probleme damit gehabt.

----------

## ph03n1x

Reiser FS 3.6

Seeeeeehr robust bis jetzt. Hat schon einige hänger oder abrupte ausschalter und Batterieleerläufe ohne den kleinsten schaden überstanden. Ist auch schön schnell.

Der einzige nachteil bei index basierten filesystems ist, dass die platte nicht "downgespinnt" werden kann, da diese dauern am kernel vorbei die hd wieder benutzen ...  :Sad:  nicht unbedingt batterieschonend, unter diesem Aspekt ist sicher ext2 die beste lösung aber halt nicht mehr so zeigemäss...

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

ganz klar XFS. Habe das nun auf allen meinen Rechnern/Notebooks drauf und kann mich echt nicht beschweren darüber. Recht performant (selbst auf einer 4500er Notebookplatte) und von Haus aus 64bittig (für alle die einen AMD64/Opteron haben ist das vermutlich der Hauptgrund XFS zu nehmen).

Poly

----------

## the-pugnacity

und noch nen vote für xfs. is schnell und gut. hatte bisher nie probleme mit

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich nutze auf allen Maschinen ext3, bin damit immer Super Gefahren und es gab auch nach Totalabstürzen ( z.b durch Blitzeinschläge die den Strom komplett abgeschossen haben ) keine Probleme.

Von daher... ext3 4 Live

----------

## amne

Seltsam, aber nachdem alle von xfs so begeistert sind habe ich es auch ausprobiert. Meine Erfahrung: Ob Kernelpanic oder Stromausfall, irgendwas ist immer weg. Angefangen vom world-file über ein zerschossenes ~/.xfce4/ bis hin zu einem kaputten /var/spool/uptimed/* (war glaube ich jedes Mal kaputt). Ich verstehs nicht warum das nur bei mir passiert.  :Sad: 

Ich empfehle auf jeden Fall Reiserfs 3.6.

----------

## Kodiak

Also ich hab auch schonmal mit XFS rumgespielt, und habe auch eher schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. hat mir nach einem Absturz mal ziemlich das FS zerschossen. Seit dem benutze ich auch nurnoch ext3 und habe nie irgendwelche Probleme damit gehabt.

----------

## NightDragon

ReiserFS 4 Ever!!

Also Ich muss euch sagen, durch einen Bug im System habe ich fast 2 mal täglich einen Hangup...

Und Reiser hat mich nicht enttäuscht.

Egal in welchen Zustand der Rechner engefroren ist (vom mergen bis zum starten oder editieren von dateien), Reiser hat Datenverlust immer verhindert.

Danke liebes Reiser für deine Treue zu meinen Daten  :Wink: 

----------

## timbo2k

Hallo,

ich nutze seit einiger Zeit reiserfs und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.

Von XFS habe ich mal gelesen, dass es extrem cached und erst so spät wie möglich auf die Platte schreibt. Dadurch ist es vielleicht schneller aber im Falle eines Absturz, Stromausfall, etc. ist die Gefahr dann doch relativ groß, dass mal was wegkommt. Ich weiß die Quelle allerdings nicht mehr so genau, möchte aber meinen es stand mal hier im Forum irgendwo.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## flubber

Ich bin auch für reiserfs, hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Mit ext3 war ich auf nem NB nicht glücklich, da ein NB öfters aus- und wieder eingeschaltet wird und man somit schnell an die obligatorischen Überprüfung kommt, was nervt. XFS ist mehr was für Server, die ständig laufen, da da permanent gecacht wird.

Flubber

----------

## Masta Pete

Also auf meinem NB hatte ich zuerst auch XFS oben, bis das es zu einen freez durch X.org gekommen ist, wo dann das komplette /etc/ und /home gefehlt haben. davor war ich eigentlich ganz glücklich damit, nur der datenverlust schmerzte schon sehr. danach hab ich JFS probiert. da musste ich aber die erfahrung machen, das das fs sehr selbstmord gefeährtet ist, da aus unerfindlichen gründen einfach beim booten datein weg waren, trotz korektem herunterfahren.

jetzt hab ich seit ein paar wochen ext3 und bin absolut zufrieden damit.

gl

pete

----------

## beejay

Man sollte ein Dateisystem auch nicht immer so erstellen, wie es die default-Einstellung von mkfs.xfs vorgibt - dann wird XFS Daten verlieren. Das caching-Verhalten lässt sich mit verschiedenen Parametern beeinflussen (z.B. via agcount und Freunden)

----------

## schachti

Mir hat ein Stromausfall eine XFS Partition zerhäckselt, seitdem fahre ich mit ReiserFS und ext3 sehr gut.

----------

## ph03n1x

Reiser 4 soll gegen datenverlust noch besser gerüstet sein. Das system ist so optimiert, dass nicht mal daten verloren gehen, wenn während einem Schreibvorgang ein Absturz stattfindet, bsp. move.

Dr Reiser hat sich da schon was überlegt  :Smile:  allerdings ist es recht CPU-lastig, weiss nicht wie sich das mit der Akkuleistung verträgt...

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Viele sind so begeistert von xfs. Es sei so zuverlässig und außergewöhnlich schnell. Bisher hab ich es aber in jedem Benchmark verlieren sehen. Woher kommt das? Und was hat es mit diesen Einstellungen auf sich?

----------

## Anarcho

Mir kommt nichts anderes als ext3 aufs Notebook (und auch auf die meisten anderen Rechner).

Reiser ist mir zu CPU-Lastig und XFS zu unsicher (ja, auch nach diversen positiven meldungen hier).

Ausserdem muss ich sagen das es mir beim Notebook eh nicht auf die Geschwindigkeit ankommt. Schliesslich ist bei mir auch nur ne 4200er Platte drin.

Ich habe jetzt XFS auf nem Server eingerichtet, der hat ne UPS und fährt bei Stromverlust (bzw. 10% Batterie) automatisch runter. Ausserdem hat er 2,5 GB RAM, da dürfte das caching schon seine Wirkung zeigen.

----------

## ph03n1x

Also zu reiserfs kann ich sagen, dass die CPU last zumindest bei 3.6 zu vernachlässigen ist, 4 weiss ich nicht.

Ich hab hier ne 7200er platte, die ich nicht ausbremsen will  :Smile: 

Nein ernsthaft, mein laptop hält mit cpufreqd locker 4-6h also kein problem mit 3.6

----------

## Arve

Bei mir werkelt auch ReiserFS4 auf dem Laptop.

Obwohl der schon etwas betagter und auch nicht mehr ganz stabil ist (Hardwaredefekte wie USB Controller kaputt, WLAN wackelig und hin und

wieder auch mal ein Absturz) gabs bisher noch keine großen Probleme.

Gut, auf Akku läuft der Laptop schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, aber die andauernden Abstürze wegen defekter Hardware

emulieren das recht gut  :Wink: 

Bye,

Arve

----------

## hoschi

Wurde hier schon alles behandelt  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-325892-highlight-laptop+dateisystem.html

Ich verwende XFS, es ist bei mittleren und großen Dateien sehr schnell und zuverlässig.

Lediglich Abstürze oder Stromausfälle mag es nicht (XFS cached wirklich aggressiv, aber dass macht es so verdammt schnell), 

aber selbst das letztere soll nicht all zu oft vorkommen, auf eine Notebook sogar seltener als auf einem Desktop, wenn ACPI läuft.

Und XFS lässt meine CPU in Ruhe, wovon man bei ReiserFS nicht reden kann, aber man schreibt ja auch nicht ständig.

Dateisystemwahl ist wie die Haarfarbe eines Mädchen, Geschmackssache.

Bloss FAT32 lehne ich total ab, wer mag schon graue Haare  :Surprised: )

----------

## hoschi

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Viele sind so begeistert von xfs. Es sei so zuverlässig und außergewöhnlich schnell. Bisher hab ich es aber in jedem Benchmark verlieren sehen. Woher kommt das? Und was hat es mit diesen Einstellungen auf sich?

 

Welcher Benchmark?

Wurden da 4kb Dateien verschoben, oder im Portage-Tree gearbeitet, letzteres ist aber kein Fall für ReiserFS sondern für die Steinzeit.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Wenn man die platte schlafen legen will dann ext2. Weil da nicht ständig an nem blöden journal rumgeschrieben wird  :Wink: . Kein journaling ist vielleicht nicht ganz zeitgemäss und erinnert an windows aber immerhin kann man damit die platten schlafen legen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Viele sind so begeistert von xfs. Es sei so zuverlässig und außergewöhnlich schnell. Bisher hab ich es aber in jedem Benchmark verlieren sehen. Woher kommt das? Und was hat es mit diesen Einstellungen auf sich? 
> 
> Welcher Benchmark?
> 
> Wurden da 4kb Dateien verschoben, oder im Portage-Tree gearbeitet, letzteres ist aber kein Fall für ReiserFS sondern für die Steinzeit.

 

Jeder Benchmark, den ich mit google gefunden habe. Alles Mögliche wurde getestet. XFS hatte in fast keiner Disziplin die Nase vorn, aber an vielen Stellen hat es massiv verloren.

----------

## ph03n1x

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> Wenn man die platte schlafen legen will dann ext2. Weil da nicht ständig an nem blöden journal rumgeschrieben wird . Kein journaling ist vielleicht nicht ganz zeitgemäss und erinnert an windows aber immerhin kann man damit die platten schlafen legen.

 

Gibt's da eigentlich irgend ne möglichkeit das "blöde journal schreiben" auf eis zu legen, wenn der laptop von der Batterie zehrt. Oder wenigstens die Zugriffe massive zu reduzieren, so dass die hd nicht alle 30s wieder "hochspinnt"?

----------

## Anarcho

 *ph03n1x wrote:*   

>  *schmutzfinger wrote:*   Wenn man die platte schlafen legen will dann ext2. Weil da nicht ständig an nem blöden journal rumgeschrieben wird . Kein journaling ist vielleicht nicht ganz zeitgemäss und erinnert an windows aber immerhin kann man damit die platten schlafen legen. 
> 
> Gibt's da eigentlich irgend ne möglichkeit das "blöde journal schreiben" auf eis zu legen, wenn der laptop von der Batterie zehrt. Oder wenigstens die Zugriffe massive zu reduzieren, so dass die hd nicht alle 30s wieder "hochspinnt"?

 

Ich glaube damit:

```
*  app-laptop/laptop-mode-tools

      Latest version available: 1.05

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/tools/

      Description: Linux kernel laptop_mode user-space utilities

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## amdunlock

ich empfehle ext3 welches trotz mehrer freezes (wegen anderer hardware) tapfer durchgehalten hat.

Olli

----------

## ph03n1x

Ich hab den laptop-mode am laufen, aber ehrlich gesagt nervt es mehr, als dass es was bringt, jedenfalls auf meinem system.

Die ewigen spin up geräusche sind sehr unangenehm. Ist gut möglich, dass der laptop-mode korrekt funktioniert und einige apps einfach dauernd zugriffe machen...

schön wär, wenn ich die hd einfach auf 5200/4200 rpm ausbremsen könnte, aber das hab ich noch nicht geschafft.

Diesbezüglich hat windows schon noch etwas die Nase vorn und handhabt das ganze etwas effizienter.

----------

